# Star Wars Episode VII: "Harrison Ford kehrt als Han Solo zurück" - Deal angeblich perfekt



## FrankMoers (15. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode VII: "Harrison Ford kehrt als Han Solo zurück" - Deal angeblich perfekt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode VII: "Harrison Ford kehrt als Han Solo zurück" - Deal angeblich perfekt


----------



## poldi101 (15. Februar 2013)

Han Solo war Schmuggler, und nicht Kopfgeldjäger...

Außerdem hat sich das Gerücht mit John Noble schon als falsch ergeben.


----------



## FrankMoers (15. Februar 2013)

Huch, natürlich. Danke für den Hinweis, hab´ da was durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (15. Februar 2013)

Geil! Einfach nur geil! Alleine dass er überhaupt mitspielt ist schon was ganz großes. Wenn man ihn nun noch auf irgendeine Art zu etwas besonderem macht...

Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass er den Huttenplanet übernimmt und dort dann, vielleicht kurz vor Ende des Films zur dunklen Seite überläuft - und fort an als alter verbitterter Chef der Kopfgeldjäger gegen die Rebellen arbeitet.

Das würde ich mir generell wünschen, dass irgend einer der alten Bekannten komplett und mit mächtigem "Bums" die Seiten wechselt.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Februar 2013)

SNAKEBYTES13 schrieb:


> Geil! Einfach nur geil! Alleine dass er überhaupt mitspielt ist schon was ganz großes. Wenn man ihn nun noch auf irgendeine Art zu etwas besonderem macht...
> 
> Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass er den Huttenplanet übernimmt und dort dann, vielleicht kurz vor Ende des Films zur dunklen Seite überläuft - und fort an als alter verbitterter Chef der Kopfgeldjäger gegen die Rebellen arbeitet.
> 
> Das würde ich mir generell wünschen, dass irgend einer der alten Bekannten komplett und mit mächtigem "Bums" die Seiten wechselt.


 
So eine Idee mag an sich erstmal nicht schlecht klingen. Das Problem dabei ist allerdings, dass es seit Anfang der 90er einen riesigen Haufen Star Wars Romane gab, die (im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Film-Universen) auch offiziell als Canon anerkannt sind. Würde man also die Zukunft von Han Solo oder Tatooine (ich nehme an, du meinst mit dem Huttenplaneten Tatooine) komplett verändern, dann würde man damit nen Haufen Star Wars Fans (vor allem Fans der alten Trilogie) sehr verärgern.

Von daher hoffe ich, dass eben das nicht passiert. Die 30 bis 40 Jahre nach der Schlacht um Endor sind durch diverse Romane relativ lückenlos "dokumentiert", ein Film in dieser Zeit müsste sich daher also entweder an die Romanvorlage halten oder er würde für einen Haufen Chaos und Ärger unter den Fans sorgen. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das nur ein Gerücht ist. So sehr ich Harrison Ford auch als Han Solo mochte ... in einem Film will ich ihn als Han Solo nicht mehr sehen.

Das Star Wars Universum verläuft über so viele Jahrtausende, die Geschichte von Darth Vader ist erzählt ... warum konzentriert man sich nicht einfach auf einen Zeitraum, der noch nicht in Filmen oder Büchern behandelt wurde? Und bitte keinen Zeitreisen/Paralleluniversum/Reboot Krempel!


----------



## Rabowke (16. Februar 2013)

Reboot Krempel? Du vergisst wohl, wer im 7. Teil Regie führt?!


----------



## Malifurion (16. Februar 2013)

Da mitspielen wer will, der Film wird ein derartiger Flop. Warum? Weil wir Skywalker schon kennen,  Hans Olo schon erst recht. Star Wars ist weit aus größer geworden dank zahlreicher Spiele, Spin Offs und Romane. Wenn man Star Wars neues Leben einhauchen möchte, dann wirklich nur mal was neues und frisches und nicht wieder die alte Suppe aufwärmen. Und genau deshalb wird der Film nix. Schade, ich hätte mir echt die alte Republik gewünscht mit Darth Malgus etc. Da ist genug Story vorhanden, mehr als genug.


----------



## Enisra (16. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Reboot Krempel? Du vergisst wohl, wer im 7. Teil Regie führt?!


 
"i find your lack of faith in Abrams disturbing"


----------



## svd (16. Februar 2013)

Jar Jar Abrams wirdse schon gut machen...


----------



## stawacz (16. Februar 2013)

schade ich hätt auch gehofft das man sich mal ne andere epoche vor nimmt..die mandalorianischen kriege,,oder die zeit um darth bane,der die regel der zwei erst erfunden hat und somit palpatine erst den weg geebnet hat um das zu tun was es letztenendes geworden is.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Februar 2013)

Also mir persönlich ist ziemlich egal was in den Büchern steht. Hoffentlich wird noch Mark Hamill etc. verpflichtet, ich bin gespannt...ich mein Harrison Ford als Han Solo


----------



## Rabowke (16. Februar 2013)

... wobei ich das eigentliche Gerücht irgendwie merkwürdig finde, schlussendlich meinte doch Ford mal, dass Star Wars sein größter Fehler war und er sich dafür schämt.

Aber moment, nach dieser Aussage kam Indy 4 und ...  

Schauen wir mal. Was übrigens Jay Jay betrifft ... ich find den ersten Star Trek richtig gut, Lens Flare und merkwürdige Leuchteffekte hin oder her!


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Februar 2013)

und nicht zu vergessen es kommt in SUPER 3D. Da wurde schon vor einem Jahr gespoilert, dass sich der nächste Teil wohl auf der Titanic abspielt und Abrams Regie führt. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJxj1mou03M:36

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

